# Egg share and smoking



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Can anybody tell me if jessops tests for smoking when egg sharing? Ive got a appointment next week and had a slip up with smoking and scared to death of it stopping me egg share, please help me x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hello Myturn, 

I'm not with jessops in with the London's women clinic and am going though egg sharing ATM. 

i should think all clinics are the same but my clinic has never tested to see if I'm still smoking or not all they have done is asked if i was still smoking and asked ruffley what date i had quit. 

hope this is some sort of help xxxxxxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanx so much for ur reply x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

I smoked before our last treatment-but as it was nhs funded I had to quit, otherwise they wouldn't treat me. they do like u to have quit for a min of 6 months. I bought an electric cig, and it did help, obviously it isn't ideal but u only get nicotine rather than all the other chemicals in normal cigs. u smoke it like a normal cig and actually inhale/exhale vapours... xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thats a really good idea, think its more of the routine than the smoking thats hard to give up x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

yeh it is really good, u feel like ur smoking and it stops u needing a cig. I was scared I'd start eating missing the hand to mouth movement.


I got the one called skycig, it was around £45 then refils were around £9 so in the end works out cheaper, u get samples of the different flavours in ur starter kit and u also get to choose the strength so u can cut that down too! xx


Good luck  xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Were did u get ur electric cig from? Guna get my fella 1 aswell, need to make sure his tadpoles are the best they can be x


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Guys click here for a huge discount on a rechargable one xx

http://www.mightydeals.co.uk/deals/national/Gadgets/Quest-Electronic-Cigarettes-pound-15.99/138


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

I just typed in sky cig, in google,  u get two batteries and the case charges the battery and every now n then u charge the case. Xx


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Guys pls don't use that link I posted.. Think I've been scammed after not getting anything through..


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Havent u receved ur cig? I orderd mine from nicolites and took 5days to come coz it was over bank holiday, started using it yesterday and havent had a cig and dont feel like i want 1 either, am i classed as stopping smoking even tho im using the fake ***? Or r u classed as a none smoker wen u dont have any nicotine at all? X


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey... I ordered ages ago! I've also placed an order with Argos too as a back up!

I have been 'vaping' for nearly 2 wks now and only wanted a ciggie once (but didn't give in) 
I saw dr Hillary on one of the morning programmes who was rating them. I think it's on you tube. All in all I think I would if gone crazy by now without them and I dint actually feel any healthier at the moment but I've been told I won't for a few weeks. What I have noticed is I absolutely hate the smell of **** now and love the way my hair snarls fresh throughout the day. I can't believe that it smells so bad on people and I must of smelt like that for tears!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Gone fishing- I bought one from skycig, it took a while but they kept me updated via email. Xx

Myturn- good on u! It really helped me... I'd just see ur self as u would if u were on nicotine patches- a none smoker. Yes u are getting nicotine but not all the other harmful nasties too, its actually (mine anyway) nicotine in vapour form-the patches are continuous nicotine to ur system- that is only when u use it. I get what u mean tho cz u feel like ur still smoking, much better than the gum! Xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I really wud recommend this cig 2everybody ive never been able to properly stop b4 with out pulling my hair out, think it shows its more the habbit than anythin else, need to make sure i got the best eggies i can produce, id b so mad with myself if my eggs wasnt good and i knew thar smoking would have mad it worse! How long have u been stopped for hoping, u still using the cig? Dont know how long i shud use this high nicotine for b4 i drop down x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

I quit for my last cycle. I am not to sure if urs is the same but I smoked my 1st refill pack of cartridges (5 in a set) at regular strength-cz I didn't realise they did lighter versions, I then ordered tHe light refills for a while. Some times I have a sneaky go on it when I really fancy1- ie when having a drink or around smokers just to feel "normal" I do think they are amazing, I started off just replacing the odd cig here n there til I was using it more than I was smoking. Xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah i think wen havin a drink will b hard, but im keepin off that for a while too while i try n shift a few more pounds, ill end up going crazy, no smokin, healthy eating and no drinkin lol just got to try n get my fella to stop now, (he doesnt share my will power) lol x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

No men don't, I'd kept on trying with my elec cig and asking him to get one and he wouldn't-but I kept saying he must quit and when we started to get somewhere (we had countless set backs).he did quit with patches- although they give him nightmares lol xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Awww bless him lol good on him for quiting tho, hope mine will stop i keep mentioning it to him so he gets it in his head that he is stoppin and can prepare his self to stop x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

That's alls u can do, mention how it can effect the results n how important it is... To give this treatment ur best shot xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Been stopped smoking for 9 days now wahoooooo! Easy peasy lol x


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Keep it up girls! I've passed the 2 week mark now


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Well done! Im on my last cartridge and ordered sum more yesterday, hope they come b4 this 1 runs out, trying not to use it unless im desprate x


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

same here.. ordered a vape stick from argos on 8th - STILL not here = useless!

Ive has 3 drags today at my desk...****STRESSSSSSSSSSS***

haha x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Whats a vape stick? X


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Myturn- Well done u! Wooo hooo xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank u, can i just ask hoping coz u seam quite clued up, why do they put you on a long or short protocol? Is there a reason for having 1 or the other? X


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Myturn? said:


> Whats a vape stick? X


Its just a brand of an e cig hon..xxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Myturn- some clinics automatically go with long or short (unless there is a good reason against) altho most clinics opt for long for 1st treatment.

Long pc is where u have to down reg for a Few weeks- it is like a false menopause- so they have control over ur cycle ready for stimms. Jabs usually start d23 of ur cycle (u must use condoms that month)

Short pc- is where they start u straight on stimms usually around 8 days of jabs. Short is usually used when some one is likely to over/under respond where they want to get quality over quantity. Usually started on d1 of ur cycle.

Hope that helps xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank u, wen i was seeing the fertility dr at gyne he said something about thinkin i might produce too many, dont know how he would think this wether its blood results or something i dont know x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, bloods and ultrasound (ultra sound better indicator) plus ur age.

Altho u being young and healthy they may still opt for long and just monitor u closly on stimms/or give u a lower does of stimms. Xy


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I hope they do give me lower dose at 1st im scared to death of producing too many and having to cancel, u still have to pay dont u even if ur cycle gets cancled x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

I am not too sure about paying, worth asking ur clinic tho... They usually monitor u closely so they can adjust the drugs if needs be. Xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

2 week of no smoking thank god for the electric ***! even after a few drinks on saturday i didnt give in, started to lower my dose of nictone too the high dose was choking me lol xx


----------



## gonefishing31 (Mar 28, 2010)

well done hon.. i was 4wks yeaterday!

these things are a god send.. gonna bit the bullet & stop them tho once my treatment starts.. (Gingers crossd I get accepted.. its gonna be a loooooooooooooooooong 6 wks!)

xxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Well done! Wat stage r u at with treatment? Ive got my nurse appointment next wednesday, then councling 4weeks after n not really sure wat happens after that x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Well done both of u! Xx

Myturn- u should have bloods and possibly an internal scan, and hopefully they will do a consultation with u to talk about what protocol is right for u and explain the treatment, then councilling then they start to get u matched... Is ur db having blood tests done aswell! My db needs to do a sperm analysis-but not sure if that's because we need icsi as his sa results have never been great. If ur not sure, why don't u email or call them so u can get them all done in one go. We weren't told db would need bloods and an sa until the day of our 1st consultation-so that means we will have to wait longer  

If we had known we would have been prepaired to have done them all at the 1st appt-so we could get started quicker. Now he is doing them on the day of our councilling-which means we have to wait for results before anything else can move forward! Xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah hes had blood tests and SA done wen we went for consultation, I had bloods for hiv hep n amh i think, db's last SA came back really good results so doubt he will have to repeat it again, i have has lots of scans done in gyne so do u think they will repeat it at clinic? Xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Not definatly, my 1st clinic didn't do one before we started only after, but my new clinic has done one at my 1st consultation xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Wer abouts r u into treatment? U had any idea wen u will b starting? Xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Councilling and db's bloods n sa 11th may, I assume they would get matching us after that, so any time june but prob july I'd guess xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Im hoping to start in august right after my holiday if poss, got my nurse app next wed then councling 7th of june do u reckon we wud b able to start in august? If the appointments are out of the way by start of june? X


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Do u reckon they will contact gp after nurse appotment? To check medical history n all that? X


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Myturn- yes I think u'll be ready for Aug, ask ur clinic what's the approx waiting list on wed. Have u had ur kayrotype/blood group and cystic fibrosis blood tests? My clinic wrote to my gp after my scan to inform them what we were doing. I know this cz they sent me a copy of the letter. I can't recall seeing anything asking for any info on my history-but that could have been done without me knowing xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

No i havent had them done yet i reckon they wud do them on wed, not sure y they didnt do it with my others i has last month x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

No it makes sense to do them all at once-unless they have done them but not mentioned it, fingers crossed they have. Xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi, just a quick update, been for nurse appiintment 2day and had my doner bloods done, all been well ill b starting short protocol 6th of august! Wahoooooooo, feeling good now we have a date! Well thats if my periods carry on been good and on time  x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Myturn- that's fab news woo hoo! Xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank u, god things have changed already ive started spottin 2day a week early so looks like im just guna have to wait n see about starting start of august, just hope i dont decide to come on early again coz ill b away n wont b able to start till the month after! The nurse doesnt want me to go on pill either so looks like its down to fate xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh  typical isn't it? Fingers crossed u still get to start in Aug xx


----------

